# The Irishman



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Feels like this has been in the works for years, was totally hyped up when it was officially announced and now...we have the first teaser trailer.






Anybody else looking forward to this?

Scorsese Directing with De Niro, Al Pacino, Pesci and more. 150 million budget with de-aging CGi .

Come on, I wanna see it already!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Well, the first real trailer has now dropped.






I cannot wait. I am aboard the Hype Train for this, in first class, at the very front.


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Yep, De Niro, Pacino and Pesci, the Holy Trinity


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Pavlosgwj said:


> Where is admin?
> 
> It is important.
> 
> Thank.


Bin this idiot.
We're getting the same crap on the rcz forum I moderate.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------

